# Chuck Norris On Gun Control



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Norris has been a very vocal supporter of the 2nd Admendment for many years.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

wish more celebrities would come out in support of the 2nd Amendment


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Too many hollywood types are nervous about taking stands because it MIGHT cost them jobs.

I'm glad to see he's not worried about that. Then again, he's so tough, if someone refused him a role he wanted, he refuse them..

damn I got nothing.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

It's a well established fact that since 1940 (the year Chuck Norris was born) deaths from roundhouse kicks increased over 500%.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Chuck Norris bottles and sells his urine, you know this drink as Red Bull.
Chuck Norris once shot a plane down by pointing his finger in the air like a gun and saying, "Bang." 
Chuck Norris once won the World Series of Poker with an Old Maid card, a 2 from UNO, two non-matching cards from Memory, and a gumdrop mountain card from Candyland.


----------

